#ubuntu-uds-devops-1 2014-11-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
<aaaaaaaaa> hi
<aaaaaaaaa> How all ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Juju Charm School | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22389/juju-charm-school/
<lazyPower> Good Morning Juju Community!
<lazyPower> We'll be kicking off in a moment
<lazyPower> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22389/juju-charm-school/ - if you need the link to follow along at home
<lazyPower> If you'd like to join the hangout and talk on air with us, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYc0Jup3WIfx2y7xjN_n5r_CqEIPHfQALDK4M8cYEvra-yB17Q?authuser=0&hl=en
<lazyPower> uh oh, i see our summit page is missing the link
<lazyPower> http://youtu.be/BQ_blv9JhCs - THis will get you started while we figure out what we did with the video link on summit
<cory_fu> Do you need a PPA to install juju?
<rbasak-uos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:juju/stable
<rbasak-uos> (IIRC)
<lazyPower> that is correct!
<lazyPower> to the new joiners - it appears we didnt put the correct link int eh summit page - you can follow along here: http://youtu.be/BQ_blv9JhCs
<lazyPower> many apologies for the inconvenience
<kwmonroe> \join #ubuntu-uds-devops-1
<kwmonroe> 1/join #ubuntu-uds-devops-1nnnnnnnnnnnnnnmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.mmmmmmmmmmjkllko-],m
<lazyPower> kwmonroe: awesome cat typing
<kwmonroe> doh!
<larrymi2> QUESTION what's the local entry in your environments file look like?
<kwmonroe> thanks mbruzek1!  we'll get that 1st 5 minute walkthrough doc live asap.
<larrymi2> great thank you
<mbruzek1> You are welcome
<mbruzek1> Thanks for the question
<mbruzek1> Please let us know if you have questions!
<cory_fu> lazyPower: The syntax for relation_set is actually: hookenv.relation_set(hookenv.relation_id(), {'public-address': hookenv.unit_get('public-address')})
<noise][> thanks for the juju intro, I got behind a bit but very helpful!
<lazyPower> noise][: we're available in #juju here on freenode to answer any questions you may have.
<noise][> awesome, I'm going to finish working through the python example shortly
<lazyPower> http://pythonhosted.org/charmhelpers/
<cory_fu> Also: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
<larrymi2> thank you!
<lazyPower> it was our pleasure larrymi2
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Juju Charm Testing | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22390/juju-charm-testing/
<mbruzek1> If you want to join the Juju Testing conversation please go here https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYekk8djMgop1pzFddjyTDy7plhXOwcKYregkciGjHoVC0aAXQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<mbruzek1> Our next UOS session starts soon
<mbruzek1> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-policy.html
<mbruzek1> We are talking about Charm Store Policy right now
<mbruzek1> Amulet:  https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/tools-amulet.html
<mbruzek1> Bundletester:  https://github.com/juju-solutions/bundletester
<sparkiegeek> lazyPower: can't see your screen, Tim has "focus"
<mbruzek1> bundletester repository
<mbruzek1> https://github.com/juju-solutions/bundletester
<dpb1> mbruzek1: can you change the focus over to lazypower?
<jamestunnicliffe> ^^
<sparkiegeek> +1
<mbruzek1> Thank you
<mbruzek1> Sorry about that
<mbruzek1> apt-get install python-pip juju charm-tools python-devel
<sparkiegeek> why not juju deploy bundletester ?
<tvansteenburgh> it's not a charm
<mbruzek1> It is not a charm, it is a testing framework
<mbruzek1> Good question sparkiegeek, we hope to have it bundled with juju as Josh S. mentioned
<mbruzek1> in the near future.
<sparkiegeek> mbruzek1: sounds good
<sparkiegeek> it's impossible to see what lazyPower is typing because the heads cover up the bottom of the terminal screen
<sparkiegeek> that's better, thanks!
<cory_fu> Not just the top, also the bottom, which is an issue when issuing commands on the command-line
<dpb1> mbruzek1: also the pictures of who is in the hangout cover up the command line
<mbruzek1> dpb1: OK I will try to address that
<dpb1> mbruzek1: thx.  understand it's hard to adjust things.
<sparkiegeek> perhaps larger font size would help
<dpb1> oh, cool. thanks for doing that tvansteenburgh
<tvansteenburgh> \o/
<dpb1> can bundletester work on an already bootstrapped environment?
<mbruzek1> yes absoltely
<mbruzek1> It runs faster
<dpb1> does each test tear down and build back up the environment like on juju-test, or is that pretty much obsolete now?
<sparkiegeek> what are the guidelines about when you put tests into a separate tests/XX-my-test file vs. many in one ?
<tvansteenburgh> it resets the env between each test
<tvansteenburgh> much faster than destroy/rebootstrap between each test
<dpb1> Q: Is the name 'bundletester' is a bit misleading?  Is it for testing individual charms, as well as bundles?
<sparkiegeek> thank you
 * sparkiegeek guesses mojo
<dpb1> tvansteenburgh: I think it's fine, just threw me a bit.  thanks
<dpb1> since bundle is like a superset I can see where you are going
<tvansteenburgh> http://reports.vapour.ws/charm-tests-by-charm
<dpb1> mbruzek1: actually, if charles would just do export PS1='$ ' and could live without the fancy prompt, it would be better.
<sparkiegeek> dpb1: +1
<tvansteenburgh> https://github.com/juju-solutions/charmguardian
<dpb1> mind blown. j/k
<sparkiegeek> dpb1: your MP is quoted in the README.md of that project :)
<tvansteenburgh> haha
<dpb1> sparkiegeek: :)
<dpb1> tvansteenburgh: this is quite nice, thanks for doing all this
<sparkiegeek> the #! has to be at the top
<sparkiegeek> (looks like you fixed it)
<dpb1> Q: can the results of those bundle tests be appended to the MP, right now are they just emailed?
<tvansteenburgh> dpb1: thanks, it's been fun. still lots to do too!
<tvansteenburgh> dpb1: doesn't it post a link to the results on the MP?
<JoshStrobl> I didn't realize test creation is so easy. Makes me ashamed that I haven't done it for my charms yet.
<tvansteenburgh> a recent blog post on Juju testing: http://blog.juju.solutions/cloud/juju/2014/10/02/charm-testing.html
<dpb1> tvansteenburgh: I'm checking that
<dpb1> tvansteenburgh: for instance: https://code.launchpad.net/~brad-marshall/charms/trusty/nrpe-external-master/fix-rsyncd-conf/+merge/241482
<tvansteenburgh> dpb1: in the review queue/auto-testing integration still needs work
<tvansteenburgh> s/in//
<sparkiegeek> tvansteenburgh: awesome! So the unit name that appears to relations is "normal"?
<tvansteenburgh> yes
<dpb1> tvansteenburgh: that is fine, looking forward to more in that area.  thanks.
<tvansteenburgh> no more cruft
<sparkiegeek> tvansteenburgh: tried using amulet before to test a charm that related to PostgreSQL and it was impossible
<dpb1> yes, creating the shim was always a problem for me to, big +1 on that change (as I said before).
<sparkiegeek> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/04/Potato_salad_with_egg_and_mayonnaise.jpg
<sparkiegeek> ^^ potato salad for lazyPower
 * dpb1 is strangely hungry
<sparkiegeek> well you'll now get a test error instead of a test failure
<sparkiegeek> I assume bundletester distinguishes between them?
<tvansteenburgh> not really, exit code 0 = pass, other = fail
<sparkiegeek> ack
<dpb1> tvansteenburgh: does it also run unit tests?
<dpb1> tvansteenburgh: or is that a totally separate topic
<tvansteenburgh> yep, just put them behind a `make test` target
<dpb1> ok
<dpb1> great, thought it did
<sparkiegeek> can you go over again what the technique is for getting *this* charm in amulet and not the one that's in the store?
 * dpb1 would like to see that too
<sparkiegeek> is it just cs:XYZ for store ones? and XYZ for local?
<JoshStrobl> sparkiegeek, yes
<JoshStrobl> that is my understanding as well
<sparkiegeek> hmmm
<sparkiegeek> so if I have a bzr branch of XYZ called "XYZ-fix-bug-123" then all my tests will break?
<sparkiegeek> (as in my directory name isn't the same as the charm name)
<tvansteenburgh> sparkiegeek: correct
<dpb1> I thought it redirected to the locally checked out branch
<dpb1> wherever you are running things from
<sparkiegeek> tvansteenburgh: ok, cheers
<tvansteenburgh> it would be better to check out the branch into a dir with a name that matches the charm
<dpb1> ok
<sparkiegeek> juju sure loves its directory names
<tvansteenburgh> heh,  yeah :?
<sparkiegeek> if only there was a metadata file with the name in it, oh wait :)
 * sparkiegeek files bug
<dpb1> link and I'll +1
<tvansteenburgh> sparkiegeek: really good point there
<mbruzek1> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/tools-amulet.html
<tvansteenburgh> sparkiegeek: you file it, i'll fix it
<dpb1> tvansteenburgh: nice attitude. :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Juju Charm Helpers | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22391/juju-charm-helpers/
<sparkiegeek> dpb1: tvansteenburgh: https://github.com/marcoceppi/amulet/issues/50
<tvansteenburgh> sparkiegeek: thank you!
<dpb1> thx sparkiegeek, nice catch
 * JoshStrobl goes and makes dinner
<sparkiegeek> tvansteenburgh: FWIW looks like i could run the tests with JUJU_TEST_CHARM environment variable set and that'd do similar thing
<tvansteenburgh> sparkiegeek: yep, forgot about that :)
<mbruzek1> http://pythonhosted.org/charmhelpers/
<mbruzek1> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/tools-charm-helpers.html
<lazyPower> http://pythonhosted.org/charmhelpers/
<lazyPower> just to re-iterate :)
<avoine> QUESTION: why  charmhelper is not a debian package?
<whit> avoine, it's in flux and when it settles down, we will likely make it a deb
<whit> right now, most f us typically use pip to pull it in
 * whit notes that releasing to a ppa would be sensible for ch
<avoine> ok
<whit> avoine, right now charm helpers encompasses a broad number of concerns which need to eventually be broken into their packages
<whit> ^ own
<avoine> ok, the main reason I asked is because updating charmhelper makes charm MP really big and make it a package would make merge lighter
<tvansteenburgh> avoine: totally agree
<whit> yup
<cory_fu> Completely agree.  As whit mentioned, `pip install charmhelpers` is currently my preferred way around that
<whit> remember also you can peg ch to a revision or pull it from bzr with pip
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-devops-1 2014-11-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Ubuntu Openstack plans for 15.04 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22403/ubuntu-openstack-plans-for-1504/
<jamespage> o/
<jamespage> starting shortly
<beisner> o/
<gema_> o/
<dpb1> hi there
<beisner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudArchive
<beisner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes/OpenStackCharms
<gema_> I'd like to see better openstack charm documentation :D
<gema_> cool
<mbruzek1> 30 minutes until the Juju Big Data UOS session.  Please attend if you are interested in BIG DATA
<beisner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/OpenStackCharms
<beisner> 'OpenStack Charm Development Policy'
<mbruzek1> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22392/big-data-and-juju/
<gema_> \o/
<gema_> <- cts
<shirgall> Sounds good.
<beisner> make that:  gnuoy
<gema_> thanks!
<jamespage> thanks for listening folks!
<beisner> \o
<sparkiegeek> thanks all!
<sparkiegeek> o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Big Data and Juju | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22392/big-data-and-juju/
<lazyPower> Greetings IRC listeners o/
<lazyPower> If you have any questions - please prefix them with QUESTION and we will try to get them answered as they come in
<lazyPower> https://launchpad.net/~bigdata-charmers
<mbruzek1> https://jujucharms.com/big-data
<mbruzek1> More information about Big Data and Juju ^
<mbruzek1> Hey Chuck
<mbruzek1> Good session!
<lazyPower> Thanks mbruzek1
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Cloud Foundry and Juju | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22393/cloud-foundry-and-juju/
<lazyPower> Greetings Community! We'll be starting in a moment
<lazyPower> we're getting a late start on this track, apologies for the delay
<mbruzek1> I just updated the video urls on the summit page:  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22393/cloud-foundry-and-juju/
<mbruzek1> http://www.youtube.com/embed/R7eam_M1x-0
<mbruzek1> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe_wbtZ74jvg9krjFU0zw8glIUXB36TSwwdq_d-hNe_ZNpIhw?authuser=0&hl=en
<mbruzek1> Please refresh your summit page if you have not already
<mbruzek1> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22393/cloud-foundry-and-juju/
<mbruzek1> We are live!
<lazyPower> If you have any questions, please ask away - prefix them with QUESTION and we will try to get them all answered for you
<mbruzek1> If you have any questions please leave them in this channel
<lazyPower> Services Framework: https://pythonhosted.org/charmhelpers/examples/services.html
<lazyPower> Orchestrator Charm: https://code.launchpad.net/~cf-charmers/charms/trusty/cloudfoundry/trunk
<lazyPower> https://launchpad.net/~cf-charmers
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Juju Open Feedback | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22394/juju-open-feedback/
<randall-rrnwexec> ping
<lazyPower> greetings randall-rrnwexec
<lazyPower> We'll be getting started in just a moment. if you want to join and give open feedback, we're here https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdwa3d9A4ohXuoRdM-SQCQSJUzu4xgEflvg996V8rMyAw427g?authuser=0&hl=en
<whit> feedback!
 * rbasak wrote some stuff in the pad
<rbasak> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-juju-open-feedback
<rbasak> Some bullet points for discussion, anyway
<lazyPower> Thanks robbie!
<mbruzek1> rbask would you like to speak in the session?
<mbruzek1> Do you have feedback to give?
<mbruzek1> rbasak
<rbasak> mbruzek1: I'm writing it up in the pad. I'm not sure it's useful for me to just monologue a list.
<rbasak> mbruzek1: but if anything I write in the pad isn't obvious, then sure we could discuss.
<mbruzek1> rbasak Please feel free to chime in.  We want other feedback.
<mbruzek1> rbasak I would be interested in your view point on what Juju needs.
<rbasak> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-juju-open-feedback
<cory_fu> juju resolved --retry <unit>
<avoine> I re-deploy  constantly too, my /var/lib/lxc/ is a tmpfs and I have apt-cacher, pip cacher, etc
<lazyPower> https://github.com/juju/docs/
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-website
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-website/+bugs?search=Search&field.bug_reporter=racb are mine :)
<mbruzek1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/
<mbruzek1> https://github.com/juju/docs
<mbruzek1> Create an issue if you have problems
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-devops-1 2014-11-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | Ubuntu Server plans for 15.04 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22402/ubuntu-server-plans-for-1504/
<jamespage> o/
<jamespage> about to start
<jamespage> getting coffee and stuff!
<zul> have you guys started....never mind
<jamespage> should be with you shortly
<rbasak> Should be live now
<rbasak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Bcache
<rbasak> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2014-November/002030.html
<rbasak> Any questions from anyone watching? Please do ask, and remember the hangout isn't exclusive to us either.
<zul> lxd not lxc ;)
<zul> QUESTION: When will rbadak go for core-dev
<rbasak> zul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RobieBasak/CoreDeveloperApplication
<jamespage> he's applying now - his app is up for endorsements
<rbasak> Endorsements please!
<rbasak> :)
<avoine> QUESTION: any plans/thoughts about system image upgrade for servers?
<gaughen> smoser, --^
<smoser> avoine, yes definitely thought going into that.
<avoine> ok
<smoser> as on the phone, system image upgrade would mean apt is not available
<avoine> only click?
<smoser> well, or any other mechanism that does not modify the root filesystem.
<avoine> ok
<rick_h_> jose: is there a hangout link I can get setup in and try to work out the banner and such?
<lazyPower> rick_h_: we create them an add them tot eh session
<rick_h_> lazyPower: ok, can somone hook me up with an invite into one then?
<rick_h_> when its time and all that
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | What's new and upcoming in the work of Juju UI Engineering | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22387/whats-new-and-upcoming-in-the-work-of-juju-ui-engineering/
<rick_h_> ok, pad is up added a couple of slots for your stuff nate http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-whats-new-and-upcoming-in-the-work-of-juju-ui-engineering
<rick_h_> natefinch: that is ^
<lazyPower> Greetings everyone
<lazyPower> we'll be starting shortly
<lazyPower> make sure you refresh teh summit page as we just updated with a hangout link
<lazyPower> If you have any questions, make sure to prefix them with QUESTION: and we will try to get them answered
<sparkiegeek> demo curse :)
<jrwren> its a bit hard to see on youtube video quality
<sparkiegeek> QUESTION: Will the next release of jujucharms.com fix the download/deploy stats?
<sparkiegeek> thanks rick_h_, sounds good
<lazyPower> QUESTION: if we run into bugs/issues with the jujucharms.com site - where do we file bugs on that project?
 * sparkiegeek is excited for the next bit
<sparkiegeek> no screen share :(
<sparkiegeek> no luck here
<fortinux> no luck here
<shirgall> The way I used to cheat on this is to connect to the hangout with another google account, share a screen, and force hangouts on air to show that connection.
<lazyPower> QUESTION: With relation to error states - and this may be out of scope - when a charm is in error is there any plans to make those more intuitive so we know why it failed? such as error: invalid config option
<sparkiegeek> I have a screenshot of Juju quickstart integration with MAAS here: http://i.imgur.com/FUudHnK.png?1
<lazyPower> jrwren: ^
<jrwren> lazyPower: :)
<jrwren> I love the don't do the update/upgrade.
<frankban> sparkiegeek: really nice screenshot!
<jrwren> QUESTION: I have code which relies on bugs in libc in previous version of precise. Is there a way I can ask juju to use a specific version of precise from simple streams, instead of always the latest version?
<sparkiegeek> frankban: heh, well really nice code :) o/
<frankban> :-)
<sparkiegeek> lies damn lies and distro statistics
<jrwren> QUESTION: re: backup: does that mean charms will have a backup hook and so backup for mariadb would mean on restore my mariadb would be restored?
<mbruzek1> rick_h_ is a java hater.
<sparkiegeek> rick_h_ has good taste
<rick_h_> :)
<jrwren> rick_h_ is right.
<jrwren> QUESTION: Multi-environment sounds great. What about single-environment, multi provider so that I can have services across ec2 regions and azure locations?
<lazyPower> Good answer nate :)
 * jrwren races lazyPower to make a bug
<rbasak> QUESTION: when are Juju actions scheduled to land, or have they landed already? Sorry if I missed that already.
<rbasak> I have some charm code I'm working on for automatic backup and restore of charm state.
<lazyPower> rbasak: They're up in TRUNK presently - aisrael has experience witht his actually - let me link you to his discovery process.
<rbasak> (in my spare time, so going is a bit slow)
<lazyPower> ah i apologize - this was very osx and brew centric
<lazyPower> however - marcoceppi gave a quick rundown of how to compile juju core from source: http://marcoceppi.com/2014/11/compiling-juju-core-from-source/
<jrwren> great answers and info. thanks.
<rbasak> OK - thanks
<jrwren> Thanks for addressing that natefinch.
<jrwren> Oh, I think I know how to work around by making my own simplestreams. I was hoping for juju support :)
<natefinch> that is the juju support ;)
<jrwren> Huge thanks. Great session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
<bmullan0> would it make sense to have a "report bug" button on the various screens for juju... so if you encounter something you can report it then & there?
<otto___> hello
<rbasak> o/
<rick_h_> rbasak: nice stuff in that session yesterday
<rick_h_> rbasak: added some notes in the sharing of it I saw https://plus.google.com/113775201618255682202/posts/RTRm4hbS2n6
<rbasak> rick_h_: thanks
<otto___> who should I bug about the error at http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/ ?
<rick_h_> otto___: there's a link to file a bug at the bottom of that page?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Track: Cloud DevOps | mysql 5.6 in 15.04 main - making it happen | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22330/mysql-56-in-1504-main-making-it-happen/
<otto___> rick_h_: yeah, I just though this error is so "big" that an most likely easy to fix that pinging somebody should be enough..
<rbasak> otto___: that's probably true but I have no idea who to ping
<rick_h_> otto___: looking at the team that the bug goes under it's a single person it looks like https://launchpad.net/~pkg-website-maintainers
<rick_h_> otto___: not someone I'm familiar with, I'd go with the bug please
<rbasak> otto___: https://bugs.launchpad.net/pkg-website/+bug/1391957 maybe?
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1391957 in pkg-website "Section "utopic" not found" [Undecided,New]
<gaughen> otto___, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeRaj_yQNTEqD-Mfh_NQRz74ACjQcmQIbit8-EhOe55K3UQrw?authuser=0&hl=en
<rbasak> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-mysql-56-in-1504-main-making-it-happen
<ryeng> otto___: I think Akhil and I are at the London Bridge Hotel.
<rbasak> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1411-mysql-56-in-1504-main-making-it-happen
<zul> some of the openstack developers use to be drizzle developers
<rbasak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1357003
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1357003 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu Trusty) ""SET GLOBAL sql_log_bin" causes data loss" [Medium,Triaged]
<ryeng> Oh, no! We finished 3 minutes early! :-)
<ryeng> rbasak: What's the ppa url?
<rbasak> ryeng: sorry, it looks like I never uploaded it to a PPA
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-devops-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/devops-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-devops-1.html
<rbasak> ryeng: the PPA is https://launchpad.net/~racb/+archive/ubuntu/experimental but I don't see the latest stuff in the changelog there
<rbasak> So you'll need to use the patches I posted to pkg-mysql-maint
<rbasak> ryeng: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-mysql-maint/2014-August/006900.html
<otto___> I was planning to do a Utopic security upload (the one done for Trusty does not apply directly) but how do I know which debian.tar.xz file is the one used in Utopic now when packages.ubuntu.com/utopic does not work?
<otto___> I'd rather not install utopic just for this case
<otto___> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mariadb-5.5/
<ryeng> rbasak: OK, I'll dig out the patches
<ryeng> thanks!
<otto___> ok, I parsed http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz and the answer is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mariadb-5.5/mariadb-5.5_5.5.39-2.debian.tar.xz
<rbasak> otto___: I usually go from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mariadb-5.5
<rbasak> otto___: as a packager/developer, this page is more useful to me than packages.ubuntu.com that I almost never go to the latter.
<rbasak> otto___: it's completely up-to-date too, since the package publication process starts from Launchpad
<otto___> rbasak: thanks, I hadn't thought about that page before
